# Disposing of pee pad



## Lilly521

Alright so I have been using pee pads a lot lately with Sunny and I have a bit of a problem. How do ya'll dispose of them? I was folding them up, putting them in a plastic grocery bag then putting them in the trash can, but I keep running out of plastic grocery bags so I was just putting them right in the trash. But unless than take my trash out every single day, I live alone so I don't even come close to filling a bag half way in one day, they start to stink up my apartment. Do ya'll have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Ladysmom

I use a Diaper Genie and it works great! I got a cute cover off Ebay and a basket that is the perfect size to hold the pads.

[attachment=22618:attachment]


----------



## KandiMaltese

I'm sorry to laugh, that is so funny Marj. Not only did you get a diaper genie for Lady, but you got an adorable cover to make something so gross, into something CUTE! HAHAHAHA!! You're a great malt mom for sure! 

I think that Spoiled Maltese is the perfect name for this board for sure!

Andrea


----------



## bellasmommy

If Bella used disposable pads I would copy your idea in a flash Marj








Alas, she uses washables and I will have to wait until I have a human baby to copy the cute cover you found.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR

You know, that's what has stopped me from buying the pee pads. Because even though we toss the trash out everday, I still don't wanna leave it in there from morning till evening. Because the garbage is stuffed in our little laundry room and yeah, it stinks up easily. What I have been doing is using old towels. And when one is done, I toss it into the washer, with water and cleaner and leave it in there for about 2/3 days when my grandma cleans. I don't know if that's sucha good idea but... it's been good.. for now.
Hey I want a Diaper Genie!


----------



## Lilly521

Hmm those are actually pretty inexpensive, never bought any baby supplies and just assumed they were be crazy expensive. I wonder if the diaper genie II is worth the extra money, I am looking at them online at walmart and II looks a little sleeker.

Might go out and buy one today lol, I live in a studio (although I am moving the 26th) and I am getting really grossed out.


----------



## I found nemo

I too throw them in the garbage







not the cocky I mean Number 2 ya know sh**
I flush that.My house has never stunk ever... Am I doing it wrong or something..I always thought the pad absorbed the pee pee and it looked kind of dry so I would pick it up and throw it directly in the garbage








But it never smelled, I assume number 2 would, but I would never do that I flush that stuff








Andrea


----------



## Cosy

I use the large garbage bags with the draw strings. Everytime I put something in it I draw the strings tightly.

That keeps odors from leaking out into the room. Once in awhile my teenager forgets and I can tell. LOL

I might check out the Genie. I'm not familiar with how they work, etc. Care to explain, Lady's mom? LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese

> I too throw them in the garbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the cocky I mean Number 2 ya know sh**
> I flush that.My house has never stunk ever... Am I doing it wrong or something..I always thought the pad absorbed the pee pee and it looked kind of dry so I would pick it up and throw it directly in the garbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it never smelled, I assume number 2 would, but I would never do that I flush that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea[/B]



cocky lol..you mean kaka? poopie? doodie? shi** lol. I too throw that down the pooper

HEHE i throw the pee pads in grocery bags and those in to the garbage. They don't stink here.


----------



## Lilly521

I am sure the size of my apartment is a factor as to why this all stinks. Its 400sqft







so there is only one trash can so it gets opened and closed frequently. I do flush #2 but I don't think thats what being stinky, maybe I am using low quality pee pads that do a bad job at absorbing odor.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR

I toss the caca down the toilet too. Ours go down there anyway. My boyfriends mom thinks it's gross to toss dog poo in the toilet.










Haha.


----------



## Ladysmom

I got the idea when I bought my grandaughter's Diaper Genie before she was born. The cover and basket were my own idea to make it look a little better!

I may have a super sensitive nose, but I smell the wet pads. I change mine every time Lady uses it, too. 

They work really easily. You push the folded pad down into it, then turn the dial on the top a couple of turns so it twists closed. It makes a separate little bag for each pad so that way so the odor is sealed in. When you dispose of them, they look like a string of sausages!

I get the refills on Ebay because they are much cheaper. I find the Stage 2 refills are even better with odor control than Stage 1 .... that sensitive nose again!


----------



## puppymom

I flush the poo, the I fold the pad in on itself and roll it up. I put it in my regular garbage which has a lid and gets emptied every day.


----------



## Lilly521

Alright well I was desperate enough to solve this problem that I just went out and bought the diaper genie II, went with the II because it said all over the box it was 'best in odor control' I know the box isn't the best source for that type of info but worth a shot. This one doesn't do the whole twisting thing like the original but I just like how it doesn't look like a diaper pale....kinda like a dehumidifier lol. I will post again once I use it a bit more to let ya'll know if its working out. Can't wait to see my boyfriend's reaction when he sees what I bought.


----------



## KandiMaltese

> Alright well I was desperate enough to solve this problem that I just went out and bought the diaper genie II, went with the II because it said all over the box it was 'best in odor control' I know the box isn't the best source for that type of info but worth a shot. This one doesn't do the whole twisting thing like the original but I just like how it doesn't look like a diaper pale....kinda like a dehumidifier lol. I will post again once I use it a bit more to let ya'll know if its working out. Can't wait to see my boyfriend's reaction when he sees what I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


It'll probably look like this
















LOL good luck with it.


----------



## camfan

> Alright well I was desperate enough to solve this problem that I just went out and bought the diaper genie II, went with the II because it said all over the box it was 'best in odor control' I know the box isn't the best source for that type of info but worth a shot. This one doesn't do the whole twisting thing like the original but I just like how it doesn't look like a diaper pale....kinda like a dehumidifier lol. I will post again once I use it a bit more to let ya'll know if its working out. Can't wait to see my boyfriend's reaction when he sees what I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Just for everyone's future reference--Diaper Genie is cool, but the Diaper Champ is cool too--it's the same concept but you use regular trash bags instead of having to use the Genie refill cartridges. Do a search for diaper champ on Amazon and it should come up. 

Also, you can sometimes find 2nd hand diaper genie/champ at children's consignment stores for just a few dollars.


----------



## MalteseJane

> I toss the caca down the toilet too. Ours go down there anyway. My boyfriends mom thinks it's gross to toss dog poo in the toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.[/B]


 








Poop is poop, does not matter where it comes from !


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=378967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I toss the caca down the toilet too. Ours go down there anyway. My boyfriends mom thinks it's gross to toss dog poo in the toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poop is poop, does not matter where it comes from !
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I know rightttttttttttttt


----------



## mee

you might want to add a bit of baking soda in your garbage bag once you replace it

i do that everytime i switch to a new bag and i can notice a little smell difference


----------



## dolcevita

Hmm. I just roll them up and put them in the trash. I've never noticed a smell from them. Maybe my nose isn't that sensitive. I hope my guests haven't been smelling it!


----------



## MissMelanie

Diaper Genie YEAH! 



enJOY!
Melanie


----------

